# Lahore pigeons



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone have pics of these beautiful pigeons,would love to see them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Teebo, 

I found a couple of photos of these elegant and gorgeous pigeons. Here are two links that I found

http://www.capuchine.com/pigeons/pictures/bird pics/Fancy/Lahore/Black/black1.JPG

http://www.pigeons-france.com/clubs/home/index.php?r_nav=home&p_nav=race&leclub=6

And here is one from this forum, in the gallery section...


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Teebo, I have a couple of Lahores, I will post some pictures of them.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

oh,i have to see them,they are so beautiful,  have any you wanna sell....lol.....there were a pair on eggbid,but i lost out on them ugh.....


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

teebo said:


> oh,i have to see them,they are so beautiful,  have any you wanna sell....lol.....there were a pair on eggbid,but i lost out on them ugh.....


I RAISE AMERAUCANA CHICKENS,BUT EVER SINCE I FOUND THIS FERAL ONE AND GOT IT A FRIEND,I LOVE THEM,I SIT AND WATCH THEM FOR HOURS,BEING A PERSON STRICKEN WITH PANIC DISORDER,WATCHING THEM AND MY CHICKENS MAKES ME SO RELAXED.I LOVE THEM .THEY ARE MY THERAPY.LOL


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi teebo, i'm working on getting some baby lahores! The two I started with turned out to both be cocks, although Mitch (formerly Midge) did a great job at pretending; even fooled the pigeon expert I bought them from.  I will get those pictures up this weekend.


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

I've never heard of those chickens before, but I googled them and they are really cute! They look like they stay fairly small, too. It is very relaxing and theraputic watching birds; we also have a fish tank, and watching them is very calming too. I don't know if you're a fish person, but it's very addictive, too!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

ameraucanas come in standard and bantam sizes,i have the standard size,the roo is a big boy.i have 2 oranda gold fish,but i prefer watching the birds,they are beautiful creatures.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

any pics


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

teebo said:


> ...i have 2 oranda gold fish...


I used to have red-capped orandas. They are beautiful!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Only Have 1 Now,just Died Had Him For Over A Year


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry that one of your orandas died, but glad that you have joined Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, Teebo,

I need to get more pics, but here are some pics of my pair((My male is almost perfectly within the standard-- He has only two stray black feathers, but my female is off on the chest, because some red runs through it.. I need a good front shot of them both)). They are great birds and are one of the most friendly breed of pigeons you'll find. They remind me of hawks, lol. I love 'em and look forward to getting some babies out of them next spring! Enjoy!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I notice you have black lahores. A old friend of mine made NPA master breeder with black lahores years back A very good pigeon breeder. Would you believe He took a giant runt crossed it into lahores reset the size over I think 5 years And built a strong black family of lahores Now he had reds yellows and lavander lahores also But the blacks just were top birds. Which he gave credit to his out cross project that put the strong frontal on the birds.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome. I really want Lavender Lahores.. Although I do love my Black one, Goliath.  This breed is one I hope to specialize in as I gain experience and different bloodlines(This is my first year and my first Lahores). They really are nice to watch; very majestic looking birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

re lee said:


> I notice you have black lahores. A old friend of mine made NPA master breeder with black lahores years back A very good pigeon breeder. Would you believe He took a giant runt crossed it into lahores reset the size over I think 5 years *And built a strong black family of lahores Now he had reds yellows and lavander lahores also But the blacks just were top birds. Which he gave credit to his out cross project that put the strong frontal on the birds.*



Hi Robert,

I would love to see pics of those beautiful NEWLY sized Lahores. Do you have any pics you can share or a website link of his birds?


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

*Lahore's*

I have several color variations and all big healthy birds. I would be willing to sell five from this years hatch (all are banded) to the right home. I have blacks, lavander, yellow, brown and Dunn.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> I would love to see pics of those beautiful NEWLY sized Lahores. Do you have any pics you can share or a website link of his birds?


I do not have pictures. AND after he bred the birds down they were proper sized show type lahores Not big birds as crossed. He no longer lives in this area he lives around Ft Worth texas for several years now. Matter of fact now that I no longer raise birds. The only people near me are racing homer people. If you look at different breeds at times people will out cross the breed to help the standard on the breed same when people add a new color from a different breed. The rest set the type and desired quality From there cross. This person helped me get some of my first birds back in the late 50s he had pigeon say around 1955 through now. If I new as much about pigeons as he does I would be smart. But I sure learned from this person some of what I know. I would say he is a very well versed all breed judge of pigeons.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

beautiful,beautiful


----------

